# Programmier Team aufziehen



## MrLeo (12. April 2010)

So, ich poste das mal in diesen Bereich weil ich glaube das es hier am besten rein passt.
Ansonsten: Nicht böse sein

Also zunächst zu mir:
Ich heiße Leon Schubert, bin 14 und programmiere seit 2 Jahren. Ich interessiere mich für alles rund um Computer.

Also ich will schon seit geraumer Zeit ein Entwicklerteam zusammenstellen.
Wer Interesse hat kann sich hier melden.

Mal ein paar Infos:

Das Team soll Timeless Software heißen (Name ist aber noch nicht unbedingt final) und alle Softwareprojekte werden nicht kommerziell, demnach gibt es auch keinen Gewinn, es ist unentgeldlich.

Die Kommunikation soll über ICQ/Skype/MSN stattfinden (am liebsten wäre mir ICQ), später werden wir noch eine Alternative für bessere Konferenzen suchen.

Konkrete Ideen für erste Projekte gibt es noch nicht.

Also hier mal meine Fertigkeiten:

- VB.NET (Fortgeschrittener)

- PHP, HTML und CSS beherrsche ich ebenfalls

- Dazu kommen noch Einsteigerkentnisse in 3D Modellierung (C4D) und MySQL

- Außerdem habe ich schon in Teams gearbeitet und habe somit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt

- Kann eine Menge Software (legal) bereitstellen

Wer Interesse hat schreibt hier folgendes rein:

- Name

- Kurze Information über sich selbst

- Programmiersprachen und andere Kentnisse die beherrscht werden

- Referenzen (Programme/Website) können gerne angegeben werden


So und hier mal was alles gesucht wird:

- 3D Modeller (für spätere Spieleentwicklung)

- Kentnisse im Designbereich (Photoshop, etc)

- Visual Basic NET Programmierer (keine blutigen Anfänger)

- PHP / HTML / Python / PERL / CSS sind allesamt gut

- Datenbankprogrammierung

- C++ könnte auch nicht schaden

- Sounddesigner


----------



## n0stradamus (13. April 2010)

Ich will meinen Namen jetzt hier nicht preisgeben, wenn klar ist wie es weitergeht, werde ich mich natürlich der Kontaktaufnahme im Team anschließen 

Ich programmiere ungefähr auch seit 2 Jahren, allerdings in C++ (seit einem halben Jahr mit dem Qt-Framework)
Wie gut kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, habe mich noch nie mit anderen verglichen. Für Windows habe ich allerdings weniger programmiert, da ich die msdn-Dokumentation bisher immer unglaublich nervig zu bedienen und zu verstehen fand, dann eher ein (ganz) bisschen UNIX. 
Referenz: Ich habe vor kurzem eine kleine Netzwerkinstallationsanwendung geschrieben, wenn du dir das mal anschauen möchtest, frag ruhig. Ich habe es gerade nicht irgendwo online parat. 
Die Erfahrung in einem Team online zu entwickeln hat mich schon immer gereizt, deswegen bin ich gespannt wie es weitergeht und ob sich überhaupt noch weitere melden.

Woran hast du denn schon überall mitentwickelt?

PS: vllt bist du in einem Hardwareforum nicht ganz am richtigen Ort um Entwickler zu finden


----------



## joffal (18. April 2010)

hi
ich bitte um Verständnis, dass auch ich anonym bleiben möchte 
Mein Alter: 15
Kenntnisse: bisschen HTML, TurboPacal  und VB2008. Allerdings bin ich erst seit ca. einem halben Jahr ins Programmieren "eingeweiht", hab mir aber auch schon gedacht, dass ich später vllt gut in so einem Programmierteam programmieren könnte.
Mein momentaner Status ist die Weiterbildung in VB von "blutiger Anfänger"  in "geheilter blutiger Anfänger"

Ich weiß nicht, ob das deinen Vorstellungen entspricht, soinst melde ich mich halt in ein paar Jahren nochmal...

MfG joffal


----------



## darkfabel (19. April 2010)

Hi 
also wäre auf jeden fall auch dabei habe erfahrungen mit PHP,HTML und weitere von erstellen von Homepage.

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## zcei (19. April 2010)

Ich melde mich auch mal!

Bin 15 Jahre alt, seit ca. 2 Jahren am Programmieren. Bisherige Kentnise: HTML/CSS/PHP/Perl/JS
Photoshop fang ich grade an mehr zu beschäftigen.

Hab vll noch nen Freund der mitmachen könnte, haben auch schon nen Projekt am laufen 
Näheres ICQ/MSN/Skype  (kriegst ne PN )

MfG zcei


----------



## MietzeKotze (21. April 2010)

Hallo, ich weiss zwar nicht was gebraucht wird aber erstmal rein theoretisch habe ich Lust was zu machen..

Kenntnisse:

HTML gut
CSS gut
Perl gut
MySQL sehr gut
JavaScript zwar nicht gelernt aber irgendwie friemel ich mirs trotzdem immer gut zurecht
Photoshop sehr gut
C++ hm mal gelernt aber selten benutzt
Java gleiches wie C++

Weiss ja nicht wohin die Reise hier gehen soll...


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

Ich denke mal, keiner von euch wird was von ihm gehört haben oder?!

Er war das letzte Mal online, als er diesen Post verfasst hat (anscheinend)

Aber schön, das hier so viele Interessierte sind


----------



## bingo88 (24. April 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, keiner von euch wird was von ihm gehört haben oder?!
> 
> Er war das letzte Mal online, als er diesen Post verfasst hat (anscheinend)
> 
> Aber schön, das hier so viele Interessierte sind


Deswegen habe ich auch noch nix geschrieben - auch wenn ich generell Interesse an der Sache hätte.


----------



## v3rtex (24. April 2010)

Zudem war es der 1. Beitrag von ihm.

Hätte im Grunde auch Interesse da ich beruflich Software entwickle, jedoch wäre es mir 1. lieber anonym zu bleiben und 2. bin hich sehr skeptisch dass daraus was werden würde.

Dennoch viel Glück den Interessenten


----------



## Puepue (24. April 2010)

gut, dass ich nicht als einzige so denke ^^


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

Tja man konnte ja hoffen.

Thema ist jetzt für mich durch, das ist einfach unseriös 

(Wo liegt denn das Problem, anonym zu bleiben? Nen Namen hier reinzuschhrieben ist unnötig und hat auch fast keiner gemacht^^)


----------



## Puepue (25. April 2010)

.. und so viel Zeit wie 14jährige kann ich auch nicht aufbringen 0o
Dass man seinen Namen hier nicht schreiben will ist kein Problem dafür hat man ja den Nick da links stehen


----------



## MietzeKotze (27. April 2010)

Dann eben nicht ^^

Hab auch genug anderes zum Beschäftigen....


----------



## Casiopayia (12. Mai 2010)

Ist schon traurig, hört sich gut an das Projekt was der vorhatte und von seiner Seite aus bis dato heute noch keine Reaktion. Den würd wohl hier keiner weiter mehr ernst nehmen, wenn er hier nochmal on kommt.


----------



## TKing (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn sich so viele gemeldet haben, warum tut ihr euch nicht einfach zusammen? Dabei würde doch bestimt was gute bei raus kommen


----------



## Ahab (2. Juni 2010)

Ich verfolge das hier auch schon eine Weile, einfach aus Interesse. Ich lerne im Rahmen meines Studiums auch gerade zu programmieren (Java, C gannnnz rudimentär, HTML und CSS, später noch PHP+SQL), aber um es gleich so umfangreich anzuwenden reicht es sicher noch lange nicht. 

Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es relativ sinnfrei ist, ins Leere zu posten, um Leute für ein großes Programmierprojekt für sich zu gewinnen. Das bringt meines Erachtens nach nur etwas, wenn man sich bereits eine Weile kennt, sich gegenseitig einschätzen kann und vor allem auch Kontakt pflegt. Es ist sicher nicht gerade von Vorteil, wenn man ein Team gründet, ohne die Option sich auch mal regelmäßig persönlich zu sehen, um sich auszutauschen, zu besprechen und um überhaupt Ideen zu sammeln. Da fehlt der nötige Esprit, um ein solches Projekt durchzuziehen.

Wenn man bedenkt, was alles zusammenkommt, wenn man ein ganzes Spiel entwickeln will, wirkt es geradezu utopisch, derartig an die Sache heranzugehen. Wenn der eine in Kiel wohnt, der andere in München, ein weiterer in Köln und noch einer in Chemnitz oder Dresden - wie soll man sich kennenlernen, wenn man zur Schule geht, studiert oder arbeiten muss? 

Idealerweise gelten für so eine Sache gleiche Bedingungen für alle, sonst lässt sich das ganze kaum abstimmen. Und dann kann mans auch gleich sein lassen.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich verfolge das hier auch schon eine Weile, einfach aus Interesse. Ich lerne im Rahmen meines Studiums auch gerade zu programmieren (Java, C gannnnz rudimentär, HTML und CSS, später noch PHP+SQL), aber um es gleich so umfangreich anzuwenden reicht es sicher noch lange nicht.
> 
> Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es relativ sinnfrei ist, ins Leere zu posten, um Leute für ein großes Programmierprojekt für sich zu gewinnen. Das bringt meines Erachtens nach nur etwas, wenn man sich bereits eine Weile kennt, sich gegenseitig einschätzen kann und vor allem auch Kontakt pflegt. Es ist sicher nicht gerade von Vorteil, wenn man ein Team gründet, ohne die Option sich auch mal regelmäßig persönlich zu sehen, um sich auszutauschen, zu besprechen und um überhaupt Ideen zu sammeln. Da fehlt der nötige Esprit, um ein solches Projekt durchzuziehen.
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon kann man sich das alles selber beibringen kenne 4 Leute die haben sich den scheiß selber beigebracht schon in jungen jahren haben die damit angefangen und studieren brauch man dafür nicht. Ohne gute Ideen kommt man nicht weit, da kann man noch so gut programmieren können, das was auf dem Zettel steht ist egal in den Bereich. Sich nen Job als Spiele programmierer zu besorgen ist schon schwer aber nen ganzes team aufzuziehen geht eh nicht ohne richtig gearbeitet zu haben. Heutzutage werden Leute gesucht die ideen haben und nicht welche die die Sprache beherschen.


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, dass ein Team sich durch ein gemeinsames Projekt identifiziert. Man muss sich nicht unbedingt vorher gekannt haben, aber bevor man einem Team beitritt, muss man wissen, woran es arbeitet. Das ganze hier war also eh Kindergarten: „Willst du mein Freund sein?“

Am besten sucht man sich eine Gruppe mit konkreter Zielsetzung. Vielelicht so:



> Ich will eine Erweiterung für Blender schreiben, das auf OpenCL aufsetzt, um die Bilder zu rendern. Wer macht mit und hat vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit GPGPU-Computing oder Rendering? Fernziel ist es, auch die Grafikkarten von anderen Rechnern zu nutzen — sollte über OpenCL auch gehen. Obwohl die Entwicklung des Netzwerk-Parts eh mindestens ein Jahr brauchen wird, bitte auch hierfür schon jetzt melden, weil das ganze als Ende-zu-Ende-Kommunikation laufen soll und daher direkt über IPv6 laufen soll und dafür wohl die meisten noch etwas Einarbeitungszeit brauchen.
> 
> Ich selber habe jahrelange Erfahrung im Schreiben von Echtzeit-Spieleengines in OpenGL, die für einige Spots ergänzend Raytracing für bessere Effekte einsetzen. Leider kann man in Echtzeit ja (noch) nicht ausschließlich damit arbeiten, daher bin ich jetzt auf Rendering umgestiegen.
> 
> (Beispiel fiktiv, bitte nicht dafür bewerben!)


----------



## relgeitz (7. Juni 2010)

naja er hat ja kein projekt, er sucht leute zum zusammenarbeiten. wie zielführend das mit 14 ist, okay - früh angefangen. jedoch gibt es kaum leute die mit einem 14jährigen hoffen ein seriöses projekt zu machen. die interesse scheint, seinerseits, auch nicht sonderlich hoch zu sein. 

außerdem ist der vorteil einer community wie PCGH grade die anonymität, daher wird wohl kaum jemand seinen namen angeben. das die teilnehmer aus verschiedenen orten stammen ist nicht weiter schlimm, das ist ja der vorteil der IT - verteiltest arbeiten. ich selbst arbeite neben dem studium als designer für eine londoner firma, bin redakteur für eine deutsche spieleplattform, studiere in graz (AUT), und mach praktikum in wien (AUT). also da sehe ich kein problem. 

wenn jemand ein anderes projekt angehen will, und noch eine UI, ID, UxE, UE, HCI, IxD, PM, TT, oder TB sucht, einfach bei mir melden. auch wenn ich vll nicht noch ein projekt angehen sollte, bin halt an allem interessiert hehe


----------

